# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Porvooseen sähköbussi

## LimoSWN

Sähköbussi Porvooseen: Porvoon kaupungin tiedote

----------


## bussifriikki

Se lienee siis tällainen kulkupeli
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Xcwy7MGn_Z...ner_Linien.JPG

----------


## LimoSWN

> Se lienee siis tällainen kulkupeli
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Xcwy7MGn_Z...ner_Linien.JPG


tiettävästi. Mikä itseä tossa kiinnostaa on ilmaisuus, ja Veolia Espoo. Täytyy käydä kokeilemassa.

----------


## Karosa

> Se lienee siis tällainen kulkupeli
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Xcwy7MGn_Z...ner_Linien.JPG


Mikähän mahtaa olla ideana, että tuota ajetaan Espoosta asti?

----------


## KriZuu

> Mikähän mahtaa olla ideana, että tuota ajetaan Espoosta asti?


Luulisi Porvoossa olevan jokin säilytyspaikka?

----------


## Karosa

> Luulisi Porvoossa olevan jokin säilytyspaikka?


Voihan se olla, on vaan pieni työmatka kuljettajalla ensin sinne.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Kun näin otsikon, että Porvooseen tulee sähköbussi, oletin sen olevan Kabusin eBUS. Eikö olisi ollut luontevaa käyttää sitä, kun Koiviston Auto on muutenkin Porvoossa?

----------


## Aleksi.K

No siinä on Veolian hyvä kerätä samalla kokemuksia Porvoosta. Enemmin tai myöhemmin senkin kaupungin paikkuri menee kilpailutukseen. Mutta täytyy myöntää, että itsekkin vähän yllätyin ettei ollut Kabussi Metsäpietilän tehtaalta..

----------


## Tardolus

> Se lienee siis tällainen kulkupeli
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Xcwy7MGn_Z...ner_Linien.JPG


Ei kiesus, kun on ruma aparaatti =D mutta tämä tietty vain mun mielipide.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Yle Helsingin uutinen Porvoon sähköbussista, uutisessa on myös kuva:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/sahkobussi_sii...duille/6711966

----------


## bussifriikki

Kävin Porvoossa ja satuin näkemään tuon sähköbussin. Oli täynnä kuin tauti ja kulki äänettömästi. Ulospäin sähkömoottorin vaimea hurina muistutti tehosekoittimen ääntä.

Kuvia:
*http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/He...o/IMG_3740.JPG
*http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/He...o/IMG_3741.JPG
*http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/He...o/IMG_3746.JPG

----------


## Antero Alku

Akkubussi aloittaa tänään myös Hyvinkäällä. Asuntomessualueen ja Hyvinkään keskustan välisellä maksuttomalla bussilinjalla liikennöi dieselbussien ohella yksi akkusähköbussi. Se on tehty muuttamalla dieselbussi akkubussiksi.

Bussia liikennöi Bus Travel Oy Reissu Ruoti. Muutostyö on tehty Hyvinkäällä Moveco Tech Oy:n toimesta.

Asuntomessubussit ajavat Hyvinkään keskustan, aseman ja Rautatiemuseota vastapäätä olevan parkkikentän ja messualueen väliä. Matka on maksuton.

Jos asuntomessut erityisesti kaupunkisuunnittelun näkökulmasta kiinnostavat, voi käydä lukemassa aihetta käsittelevää blogiani Asuntomessut, lisää kaupunkia?.

Antero

----------


## bussifriikki

> Akkubussi aloittaa tänään myös Hyvinkäällä. Asuntomessualueen ja Hyvinkään keskustan välisellä maksuttomalla bussilinjalla liikennöi dieselbussien ohella yksi akkusähköbussi. Se on tehty muuttamalla dieselbussi akkubussiksi.
> 
> Bussia liikennöi Bus Travel Oy Reissu Ruoti. Muutostyö on tehty Hyvinkäällä Moveco Tech Oy:n toimesta.


Kyseessä on ilmeisesti Lahti 402 -midibussi
http://www.moveko.com/index.html
http://www.moveko.com/images/Moveko_main_pic_003.jpg

----------


## 034

> Kyseessä on ilmeisesti Lahti 402 -midibussi
> http://www.moveko.com/index.html
> http://www.moveko.com/images/Moveko_main_pic_003.jpg


Ompas mielenkiintoinen ratkaisu  :Razz:

----------


## Eppu

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/he...u/IMG_1450.jpg

Ruodin sähköbussi tuli koematkustettua Hyvinkäällä tänään. Sisätiloista bussi oli kuten ennenkin, eli mitään johtoviritelmiä ei siellä näkynyt. Ilmeisesti tekniikkaa on sitävastoin ahdettu tuonne katolle asennettuun pömpeliin. Ihmeen verkkaisesti auto liikkui, dieselmoottoriajan potku ja ketteryys vaikutti kadonneen tyystin. Sen sijaan ääntä autosta ei juuri lähtenyt, kuten oli luvattu.

----------


## isojanis

Mistäköhän tällainen tärinä-valitus nyt on keksitty... Painaako sähköbussi muka merkittävissä määrin enemmän kuin diesel?
http://yle.fi/uutiset/vanha_porvoo_p...arinaa/6746202

----------


## Lasse

> Mistäköhän tällainen tärinä-valitus nyt on keksitty... Painaako sähköbussi muka merkittävissä määrin enemmän kuin diesel?
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/vanha_porvoo_p...arinaa/6746202


Täytyy muistaa, että valitus on tehty Porvoossa, jossa valittaminen on elämäntehtävä monelle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mistäköhän tällainen tärinä-valitus nyt on keksitty... Painaako sähköbussi muka merkittävissä määrin enemmän kuin diesel?
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/vanha_porvoo_p...arinaa/6746202


Uutinenhan on sisällöltään kaiken kaikkiaan varsin positiivinen. Itse käsitin niin, että tärinästä valittamisen taustalla on pääosin se, että sähköbussilla on ajettu myös paikoissa, jossa muuta ajoneuvoliikennettä ei muutenkaan ole juuri nimeksi, ei varsinkaan raskasta liikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uutinenhan on sisällöltään kaiken kaikkiaan varsin positiivinen.


Samaa mieltä. Itse kummastelen vain loppukommenttia. Sen mukaan sähköbusseja ei voi saada käyttöön, koska liikenne pitäisi kilpailuttaa. Tahtooko joku sanoa, että bussiliikennettä on mahdollista toteuttaa vain lainvastaisesti ilman avointa ja rehellistä hankintamenettelyä?

Itse en näe mitään estettä sille, että Porvoon kaupunki ostaisi esim. koeliikenteen mukaiselle reitille maksuttomana palveluna toimivan turistilinjan. Eikä siihen vaikuta se, ajetaanko dieselillä vai sähköllä. Sen sijaan toki kilapilutuksessa voidaan hankkia vain sähköbussiliikennettä, jos niin halutaan. Hankintaa ei tietenkään voi tehdä siinä tapauksessa, ettei Porvoon kaupunki halua maksaa turistilinjasta. Mutta maksuhalukkuus on eri asia kuin kilpailuttaminen hankintamenettelynä.

Antero

----------


## Alur

> Mistäköhän tällainen tärinä-valitus nyt on keksitty... Painaako sähköbussi muka merkittävissä määrin enemmän kuin diesel?
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/vanha_porvoo_p...arinaa/6746202


Osa bussin reitistä on vanhan kaupungin mukulakivikatuja, missä tärinän voi varmasti kokea häiritseväksi. Porvoon perinteinen paikallisliikenne ei ole näille kaduille mennyt, niin vastaavaa tärinää ei ole esiintynyt ainakaan samoissa kortteileissa kuin nyt.

----------

